# Post ear crop photo-op...



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Spartacus a day or two after his ear crop... we went with the show crop with little to no bell. He was such a trooper... and he is back to his old playful self already. 

Will post more pics as Spartacus heals up. 

Enjoy the pics and thanks for looking!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awwww what a cutie I love show crop with a tiny bit of bell. His ears are gunna be beautiful  I can't wait to see him with the bandages off


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

aww! New cleaned ears i see! Thanks for posting!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Can't wait to see the new hairdo when the tape comes off


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

awww lol he is adorable!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

She's cute all taped up, can't wait to see how they come out.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Last shot is priceless! very cute pup im sure the ears are gonna rock!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Last shot is priceless! very cute pup im sure the ears are gonna rock!


You beat me to the punch, StaffyDaddy! If that last picture doesn't melt your heart, well.......then you don't have one


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey I totally saw that last picture on someone's Facebook yesterday! He is just soooooooooooooooooooo friggin' cute!!!! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

thanks for all the kind words and Spartacus appreciates all the compliments. I will post more pictures of him as the weeks go by to show you how the ears are healing... and yes meganc66, we also put his pics up on the facebook page!


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Awww, He's such a sweet looking boy! He's so cute. I think they'll come out nice  

We went for a longer ear on Molly and IMO they fit her well!


Can't wait to see what they look like!


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

thanks brandileigh080, how long was the healing process? and how much maintenance went into the post op? so far after about 4 days, all we have done was apply a band-aid to keep the tape job from coming apart until this Friday (his next re-taping at the vet) and amoxicillin @ 2 tablets/day. no cleaning of the ear was recommended and his ears have nice color and shape so far...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Deb made a great post on how to use Mole skins to help keep the ears up as well. Here is a link to the thread you may find this info very useful 

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/25340-mole-skin-ear-cropping-post.html


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

thanks for the link Krystal. I would definitely love to try and do it myself, but I am nervous as hell though. We have weekly re-tape jobs scheduled for the next 4 weeks... so I am probably just gonna let the vet do it. he is an old school vet and came highly recommended... I can't wait to see what his ears look like... tempted to undo the bandages... lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO don't do it  I can't wait to see them too I bet their gunna look so good. We have another member here who had his dog cropped with just a little bell and his ears are so freakin gorgeous. The crop looks amazing. Let me go find a pic for ya 

here you go this is Shane's boy Pike  Such a beautiful dog and look at those ears, just gorgeous. I love the little bit of bell on em. Such a great crop.

http://www.gopitbull.com/album.php?albumid=496


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Aw he's looking cute I'm sure he's sucking up all the "awss" and "poor guys" "do you want lovings?" Lol gotta love pups during crops little buggars always find a way out of the tape and we get to retape the wigglers lol But he's gunna look good with that crop


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Welcome 
The healing process for Molly went really quick. It took about 3 weeks for all of her scabs to fall off. Maintenance wasn't bad at all either, compared to what people were telling me. After surgery her ears were taped. Our vet told us to take the tape off on day 3 and to come back for a follow up in one week. We took the tape off on the 3rd day and one ear was laying flat on her head, naturally I freaked. I was concerned because it was the first crop we've ever been through. Well, we went to the follow up and she got her stitches removed. I asked about the ear I was concerned about and he told me that if it bothered me that bad that I can tape it when I get home but kept reassuring me that it would stand on its own and that it was very common. Well, we get home and I decided to tape it, within 10 minutes she had that tape off. Tried doing it again, and trust me, its very hard to keep them still lol. She got it off the second time too! After that I was just like whatever, he said it would stand,so let's see what happens! Well what do you know? A few weeks later it was standing! Perfectly fine! But If your doctor is going to tape them for you, you won't have the problem I had.
As for the medication, our vet gave us pain meds for one week. After the day 3 she was completely back to herself!


I am on my phone at the moment trying to answer all of your questions. If I missed something or if you have any other questions, let me know!! Happy to help!!


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

PrairieMoonPits... you have a great looking pack and congrats on your new addition, Barca... looks just like our Spartacus.

brandileigh080... thanks for the info. I will def keep you posted as soon as we can take better pics of Spartacus's ears after taping.


----------



## lawrence_tbs (Dec 18, 2009)

here's mine: "KIA"

BEFORE









AFTER









and AFTER


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Debo after his crop at the breeder's house (8 wks old)








Debo with his ears taped during the teething stage (approx 12-16 wks old)








Debo at 10 mos old, ears all healed up!








Onyx, the day she came home from the vet (12 wks old)








Onyx at 7 mos, all healed up.

I didn't have to tape Onyx's ears b/c they stood from the day I brought her home from having the crop done. I guess I just got lucky with her, lol.

I hope this has helped you out some, and I'm always available to answer more questions if you need. You're more than welcome to continue to email me.


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks a bunch, Beverly. Great advice and the pics were helpful too! I will def keep you posted.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Cujo's Mom said:


> Thanks a bunch, Beverly. Great advice and the pics were helpful too! I will def keep you posted.


You're most welcome! Glad I could be of assistance! I'm looking forward to your updates!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

He is adorable by the way!

I tried to send you back a PM but it says you are not set up to receive them...so here is what I wrote. It may not be how everyone does it, but it worked for me twice...

Honestly I would do whatever the vet tells you. My vet stitches them in such a way they don't need taping until the stitches come out which is something like 10 days...I do not touch, or clean the ears for the first 10 days and try to keep them as dry as possible...no baths! I remove the stitches and then a day or two later take them in for taping.

Then with both of my dogs I had them taped one time...for 10 days...again as dry as possible! No baths! For the record I do not like the taping process. The glue they use sucks to get off and my dogs both lost all of the fur on their ears to the untapping process. 

The moleskin inside the ear method sounds like the way to go, but I have never done it there is a sticky thread in Health and Nutrition on it...

I will clean the ears after I remove the stitches before the first taping... and then again after the taping(s). They get yucky with blood and glue. MMMMmm Lunch Time!!

Hope this helps! 
Kristin


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Here's mine


----------

